# Louie's First Time at the Beach!



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Louie looks magnificent, and very much in his element! I'm not surprised he has throngs of admirers, you can count me among them. When he isn't busy herding, he sure know how to spend his time. Enjoy your vacation, and thanks for sharing some of it with us!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Thank you, Tiny Poodles & Chagall!

I was a little scared when a huge vulture swooped down and really looked at my Spoo---a little too long! Perhaps the size of my Spoo was a little too large for a snack? :scared: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Great pictures! What a handsome guy. Silly me, I saw the title and looked at the pictures and thought he looked a bit tall for a mini!!!! Duh. A "mini vacation" not a mini poodle. Great pictures by the way and the scenery is just beautiful.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Awwww Louie looks so handsome. I'm sure he was a huge hit at the beach. I'm so jealous. I wish there were beaches around here but they are just too far. My babies gets car sick so they can't go too far. Have fun!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Just curious: How do you deal with after-beach bathing while on vacation?


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Beautiful pics and magestic-looking poodle! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> I was a little scared when a huge vulture swooped down and really looked at my Spoo---a little too long! Perhaps the size of my Spoo was a little too large for a snack? :scared: HerdingStdPoodle


No threat from the vulture. They don't kill for food, they only eat dead animals. He must have been admiring your spoo! :wink:
Louie is certainly a beautiful boy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! Lucky Louis! Has he gone in the water yet?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Louie is such a handsome spoo! Hope yr vacation is fun...the scenery is gorgeous! Where are you?


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*After-beach bathing*



LEUllman said:


> Just curious: How do you deal with after-beach bathing while on vacation?


Wonderful question---perhaps experienced beach folks can answer this question a lot better than I can!

Yesterday, after Louie was covered with sand, I found an outdoor shower for dogs and people and rinsed him off well! Then I walked back to the car via a sidewalk.... So far he is not itching or scratching!

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*I Feel Better Now!*



Sweetp said:


> No threat from the vulture. They don't kill for food, they only eat dead animals. He must have been admiring your spoo! :wink:
> Louie is certainly a beautiful boy.


Thank you! You can certainly tell that I'm not an Ornithologist....[ha ha!] I feel a lot safer now! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Feet Wet*



ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Beautiful pictures! Lucky Louis! Has he gone in the water yet?


At first, Louie almost looked overwhelmed---taking in the seagulls, sand, people, dogs, and seaweed. Now he goes into the waves up to his belly, and then comes running back to me! He's making progress! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh HSP, Louie is a beautiful boy, and I know he is having such a good time at the beach! I hope you both have a great vacation!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*One Day Left*



MollyMuiMa said:


> Louie is such a handsome spoo! Hope yr vacation is fun...the scenery is gorgeous! Where are you?


We are in Southern Oregon and have visited several beaches! The weather is gorgeous. Tomorrow is our last day---but I am very thankful for this mini-vacation. Louie has been so much fun! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

Look's like Louie had a great time at the beach! What a handsome spoo! Have a good trip home all of you!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Back Home*

Hi Everyone!

Thank you, Dcail...Louie and I are safely back home! He is so-o-o ready to be back to his routine and off of a flexi-leash! He is definitely not used to lots of car traffic noise or consistent confinement! 

Before I forget---I wanted to share with my Poodle Friends---two Southern Oregon Beaches that worked very well for us:

First, Brookings Harbor is a gem. It is totally dog-friendly! They have free parking and poop bags. If you prefer to spend the night...The Best Western Beachfront Inn Hotel sits right on the beach and has an outdoor shower and free continental breakfast. (...just be careful of the tides...you don't want to get stuck five miles down the beach and have the tide come up [fast] so you have to climb a ladder with a dog!] 

Second, Gold Beach Visitor Center was a wonderful experience (free doggie cookies and a water hose to wash doggies off!). Louie went off-leash on this flat, wonderful beach---but be careful of dogs that really like to swim---because the undertow can be dangerous. It was REALLY windy and I needed Jacamar's sunglasses [or goggles] to prevent sand blast. Actually, the wind was a wonderful thing because Louie and I had the entire beach to ourselves because it was so windy! He found an orange tennis ball and proudly carried it the entire way. He is sleeping now, as I should be. What fun we had! Thank you! :wave: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Not 2 Late (Mar 10, 2013)

Your dog looks so cool. My SP Marcus will only get his ankles wet. Will only venture in till the waves roll towards him and then he bolts! How did you get him in there?


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Toys and Fetch*



Not 2 Late said:


> Your dog looks so cool. My SP Marcus will only get his ankles wet. Will only venture in till the waves roll towards him and then he bolts! How did you get him in there?


Hi Not 2 Late;

Louie loves his toys and likes to chase---so I threw shells and rocks and sticks into the waves, and he went into the ocean willingly! When the water reached his belly, he ran back to me, which worked well! The tides and currents of the Oregon Coast can be too much for an inexperienced person or dog....

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Video of Southern Oregon Coast*

I wanted to post a video of the Southern Oregon Coast. My mother and I used to stay here, a decade ago, for under a hundred dollars. Now it costs a lot more, even during "off season." HerdingStdPoodle


----------

